# The Crazy Wild Social Experiment Thread



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 23, 2014)

Was thinking about applying for a job solely for the purpose of using a fake accent for the first 3 months, and then (once I'd been recognized for benefits) reverting my accent back to normal.

What's your social experiment fantasy?


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 23, 2014)

I've always wanted to send a random selection of people out into the bush frontiersmen style, give them a bare minimum of materials and food, and see how long it takes for them to build themselves a functional society.

Or see how it takes them to tear themselves apart and call it quits on the experiment.


----------



## dale (Sep 23, 2014)

i think it'd be cool to tell a bunch of people while wearing my best suit that they're hired at a great job. and then just leave them in that room and go out and have a beer and do whatever, just to see how long they sit there like idiots, waiting for me to come back and tell them what to do.


----------



## dale (Sep 23, 2014)

honestly, this is an awesome social experiment. most of these "normal" people pushed a button to kill a person. it's hilarious, really....

[video=youtube;4b7YFtiE5EA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b7YFtiE5EA[/video]


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 24, 2014)

dale said:


> honestly, this is an awesome social experiment. most of these "normal" people pushed a button to kill a person. it's hilarious, really....



Well if we're going down that road, then I've always been interested to know how many people would be able to employ the whole greater good thing and kill a few people to save a lot of them.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd love to see what happens to a group of teenagers who are forced to abandon their devices and interact with one another. Maybe lock them in a corral of some sort.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I did conduct _some_ "social experiments", for example, when I had a profile on the online dating site (you'll never found out which one! Muahahaha!), I used to find handsome guys and send them messages like:"Hello. I think you're really cute/handsome." I would say maybe 50% of them answered. I kept in touch with some, and some just replied and that was it. About that time I just finished reading "V for Vendetta" (it's a graphic novel), and decided it's time for another "social experiment"; in the graphic novel there was a salute:"England prevails!" so I found some British and French persons. I wanted to see would and Frenchman saw that as provocation. Sadly, almost everybody recognized that famous line 

Needless to say, those weren't social experiments, I'm just crazy :mrgreen:

My days of trolling all long gone :sigh:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 24, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I've always wanted to send a random selection of people out into the bush frontiersmen style, give them a bare minimum of materials and food, and see how long it takes for them to build themselves a functional society.
> 
> Or see how it takes them to tear themselves apart and call it quits on the experiment.



Yeah... there was an experiment like that; it was called "Survivor"  Seriously pops, everybody watched that :mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 24, 2014)

Ooh I got one: I'm going to London soon, and was thinking of faking an accent sounding more like a Russian (my accent is nowhere near that), so I could see how the people where I'll be staying will react. Sadly to say, someone killed my idea


----------



## TKent (Sep 24, 2014)

That's just plain crazy talk...



Pluralized said:


> I'd love to see what happens to a group of teenagers who are forced to abandon their devices and interact with one another. Maybe lock them in a corral of some sort.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Well, I did conduct _some_ "social experiments", for example, when I had a profile on the online dating site (you'll never found out which one! Muahahaha!), I used to find handsome guys and send them messages like:"Hello. I think you're really cute/handsome." I would say maybe 50% of them answered. I kept in touch with some, and some just replied and that was it. About that time I just finished reading "V for Vendetta" (it's a graphic novel), and decided it's time for another "social experiment"; in the graphic novel there was a salute:"England prevails!" so I found some British and French persons. I wanted to see would and Frenchman saw that as provocation. Sadly, almost everybody recognized that famous line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay you now have to tell us your dating site so we can line you up with dates :devilish:

No you're not crazy. Really. 



Schrody said:


> Ooh I got one: I'm going to London soon, and was thinking of faking an accent sounding more like a Russian (my accent is nowhere near that), so I could see how the people where I'll be staying will react. Sadly to say, someone killed my idea




Nah try French. Some of them hate the French (Or is that America?) :lol:


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 24, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> What's your social experiment fantasy?


 
My idea is along the lines of Big Brother with the slant of a writers group. Take a bunch of writers and put them in a house. Whatever they do they'd have to tolerate each other while trying to work on their writings. And they could not leave the property.

How long could each last? Two weeks, three weeks- a month?


----------



## dale (Sep 24, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> My idea is along the lines of Big Brother with the slant of a writers group. Take a bunch of writers and put them in a house. Whatever they do they'd have to tolerate each other while trying to work on their writings. And they could not leave the property.
> 
> How long could each last? Two weeks, three weeks- a month?



i really wanna do this in indianapolis at the old central state hospital building, which is deemed one of the most haunted places in america.
go in with nothing but candles and some food and booze and stuff, and no one can leave until all the writers have a short story completed. 
have an "open room" for gathering and talking and all that....but each writer have there own room where the insane slept and sometimes were
tortured and even died to sleep and write the stories.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 24, 2014)

My experiment might seem a little sadistic but I'd set aside a country for all the people that have nothing but hate for each other and make them live in this particular country. That way they could leave the rest of us peace loving people alone.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 24, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Okay you now have to tell us your dating site so we can line you up with dates :devilish:
> 
> No you're not crazy. Really.
> 
> Nah try French. Some of them hate the French (Or is that America?) :lol:



Even if I told you it would be no use, since I deleted my profile 

I don't know French accent that well


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Even if I told you it would be no use, since I deleted my profile
> 
> I don't know French accent that well




My other idea is you could be a wicked German heiress of sort. That would wow them :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 24, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> My other idea is you could be a wicked German heiress of sort. That would wow them :lol:



Oh yeah, I can yell "Hail Seitan!"


----------



## Mistique (Sep 24, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> My experiment might seem a little sadistic but I'd set aside a country for all the people that have nothing but hate for each other and make them live in this particular country. That way they could leave the rest of us peace loving people alone.



So, how long do you suppose it would take before they would empty themselves out with them all killing each other?


----------



## dale (Sep 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> So, how long do you suppose it would take before they would empty themselves out with them all killing each other?



 or, how long would it take before ALL of us were rounded up and sent to that country. there's very few people in this world who won't find an excuse to protest or "hate" something.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mistique said:


> So, how long do you suppose it would take before they would empty themselves out with them all killing each other?




With a little luck about five minutes.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 24, 2014)

dale said:


> or, how long would it take before ALL of us were rounded up and sent to that country. there's very few people in this world who won't find an excuse to protest or "hate" something.



Well in a perfect world (he said with a maniacal laugh) the would-be rounder uppers would have already been sent there already. Hey it's a dream anyway.


----------



## BobtailCon (Sep 24, 2014)

My brother did exactly that. When he went into the military, he donned an Irish accent. Months into him working on base as a PersonnelMan, he suddenly switched back. The faces of his fellows must have been great!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 24, 2014)

I would subjugate the world and performed bizarre psychological and medical experiment under the loose guise of "science". Oh, you mean things that are possible? Well, someday, my friend, someday.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 25, 2014)

dale said:


> i really wanna do this in indianapolis at the old central state hospital building, which is deemed one of the most haunted places in america.
> go in with nothing but candles and some food and booze and stuff, and no one can leave until all the writers have a short story completed.
> have an "open room" for gathering and talking and all that....but each writer have there own room where the insane slept and sometimes were
> tortured and even died to sleep and write the stories.



If I was involved, they would all want to kill me because it would take me forever to finish a short story. LOL


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 25, 2014)

I always thought it would be interesting to try and get a job while faking Tourette Syndrome.


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 25, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> My idea is along the lines of Big Brother with the slant of a writers group. Take a bunch of writers and put them in a house. Whatever they do they'd have to tolerate each other while trying to work on their writings. And they could not leave the property.
> 
> How long could each last? Two weeks, three weeks- a month?



I would do that.

And I'd probably win too.

I have, more than once, been described as 'infuriatingly calm'. It takes a lot to get under my skin.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 25, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I'd love to see what happens to a group of teenagers who are forced to abandon their devices and interact with one another. Maybe lock them in a corral of some sort.



Last summer I volunteered to help wrangle about 15 teenagers on a retreat. No cell phones allowed. They knew about it ahead of time, but I don't think the reality of it sunk in until we collected them. 

There was some grumbling on the bus trip, and a little the first day, but then most of the kids got over it. Unfortunately, it rained a lot, so we couldn't do much of what was planned. We were stuck indoors, and wound up playing ping pong, even charades and Scrabble. And there was no TV or internet. They did okay interacting and finding ways to amuse themselves, even if they needed a little guidance from the adults.

Only one girl was freaked out because she'd just broken up with her boyfriend and wanted to contact him and see what her friends were saying about it. Otherwise, they got along fine. I know, it's a small sample, but it kind of restored my faith in the youth of America.  

And oh yeah. I had my phone the whole time.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 25, 2014)

Had another idea- 'Out of Your Zone' 

An experiment in peer pressure = a group of people try to coerce a person into doing something out of their comfort zone.
The winner is of course, the one who succeeds.


----------

